# Accomodation in Cambridge



## Mateo (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello,
Regarding the situation with the Coronavirus and since public transport in the UK is very restricted, if you are stuck in Cambridge and don’t have a place to stay at the moment do contact us, we can accommodate up to 15 squatters for free.
The rooms are separate, in different apartments / different objects. Of course, I am aware of everything there is regarding the coronavirus, would not suggest grouping or gathering, just hoping I could help somebody.
Let's help somebody.


----------



## Chonkthebonk (May 27, 2020)

Do you still have this available? I’m in desperate need of housing


----------

